# Telling GP about donor.



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

I'm after some advice/opinions.

I have just got a BFP from using donor embryo's in czech republic and have GP appointment next week. I am single and my GP knows that I was therefore using donor sperm, however he is not aware as yet that I have been abroad and had Double Donation. 

I was just wondering if you all told your GP, MW etc that you used a donor or did some of you keep it from them and what were the reasons and did you feel that you were treated any differently because of this.

not sure if this has been asked before and apologies if it has.

Thanks

Roo xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

i told all mine.if anything, i think they treated me with more care.

when there were a few complications near the end, the consultant spoke of them as "very special babies"


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I told my GP/Midwife that we'd have IVF and like drownedgirl describes, I think we got treated with more care and there was a lot of talk of my special baby


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats Roo


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Roo,

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

I made the decision not to tell anyone we have used donor eggs, I just feel it's nobody else's business except mine and my husband's and I didn't want it put on our medical notes. In fact, I have been to see my GP this morning and told him I am pregnant through IVF (no mention of DE).  Like you, I had egg donation abroad but I wanted to go and see if he could refer me to the EPU for a viability scan, (to save me some dosh)    I have never had anything from the NHS, (as with many other ladies on here) so, I thought it was worth a try. He has suggested it would be a good idea to go for an early scan, although he has to get in touch with the midwife first, which is fine by me.  He  did say that as I have had IVF, and due to my age (41) I would get "special care" such as extra scans etc.. However, I couldn't believe my ears, despite me having had a blood test and having had 5 positive hpt, he is insisting I take a urine sample into surgery tomorrow to send off for testing, - talk about a waste of public money!!!  He also pulled his face when I told him we had gone abroad for treatment......... Oh to be back with my foreign clinic, but I better not get started on that one! 

Good Luck 

Birchie xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all, thanks for the replies

I've just been to see my Gp this morning and I did tell him how I got pregnant, but whether he took it in or not I don't know, he is really nice but totally clueless 
he said all arranged through midwife now so have an appt for HCG on with her on thurs. when I mentioned early scan he said it would probably be a good idea and to ask the MW. He also thought I would be consultant led due to my age and IVF so we'll see what happens.

Congrats to you too Birchie - when I told him about foreign clinic he was a little surprised then interested in where and cost etc.

Roo xx


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Roo, I'm laughing now because my GP was clueless too!  He kept spinning that "pregnancy wheel thingy" because he couldn't work out the dates  

At least you have set the ball rolling now, hope they get in touch with you soon.

Best wishes, love

Birchie xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

He didn't even ask about when i was due or LMP !!

He did ask why I was single though !! - found out he is single too and 40, (but has been married!) and that we get less fertile as we get older   He's quite sweet really, but as you say clueless  

Let me know how you get on

Roo xx


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Ooooh eh, sounds like he might be after you  Is he a looker then? Fancy not asking when your last period was! Guess what mine asked, "Have you used your husband's _eggs_"??  (Our fertility problems were due to my DH's vasectomy and failed reversal, which GP already knows about). 

Yes, I will let you know how things go, it would be nice to compare notes. You are at the same stage as me, I am 5 weeks tomorrow. Have you had any symptoms yet? If you haven't already done so, have a look on Visible Embryo web site, you will be able to see what your little embryo looks like.

Birchie xx


----------

